# Where do you buy your fresh fish and what type is best?



## Chasdev (Jun 14, 2021)

My wife and I love fresh fish but for the last few years all the fresh offerings at my local grocery stores have been anything BUT fresh.
The stench of  bad fish hits the nose within 20 feet of the seafood counter and when we can overcome the revulsion of the smell and get brave enough to look close at what's on offer the choices are dismal.
So, what type of wild caught fish fillets are you guys buying and enjoying, rather than having to return or suffer through eating bland or stinky fish?
Forgot to add that while I like salmon, my wife is allergic to any and all forms of same, fresh water or salt.
I've started looking at going fishing (again after 40 years of not) but the waters in Texas are contaminated with chems and heavy metals so it's quite a chore to find safe waters for angling.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 14, 2021)

We have local fish stores here where you can buy fresh, fried or broiled offerings. But I buy most of mine frozen at the grocery store.


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 14, 2021)

When it comes to fresh seafood I'm lucky to live in Myrtle Beach SC.  I'm less than 10 miles to Murrells Inlet.  Here you can get fresh fish daily from the boats especially shrimp.  but I love the Trigger Fish and Hog Snapper.  There is always Fresh Mahi Mahi 
Tuna, Grouper.  So when it comes to fresh sea food I'm pretty fortunate.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 14, 2021)

Old Naples fish mkt......local catch of just about everything in their case.


----------



## ravenclan (Jun 14, 2021)

Hard to find fresh fish here in Oklahoma, Unless I go to the Korean market place.  I mainly get frozen fish  from the local store


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 14, 2021)

Agree with the fact that if you live in a fishing area you can get plenty of fresh fish from local markets, Other than that you almost have to go the frozen route.

Warren


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 14, 2021)

So, what's the least "fishy" tasting frozen fish?
We've tried more than a few and they are too fishy tasting.
The wife and I both grew up with fresh caught fish from local lakes and ponds and there's no comparison to the stuff at the store, raw or frozen IMHO.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 14, 2021)

True nothing beats fresh. However frozen Ocean Perch is a good choice very mild tasting.

Warren


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 14, 2021)

I buy from a wholesaler that sells to a lot of the nice restaurants in the area.  They have a retail counter that any old schmuck like me can walk in and buy from.  Live in Orlando, so an hour drive from the Atlantic and an hour drive from the gulf.  They process things in-house so what you're buying at the retail counter was likely alive that morning or the day before.


----------



## rc4u (Jun 14, 2021)

cod is my choice. and our sams store has frozen thick cut shrink wrapped bags thare very good.. Member's Mark Pacific Cod Loins (3 lbs.) - Sam's Club (samsclub.com)


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 14, 2021)

If you never tried Trigger Fish your missing out.  They are the sweetest tasting fish I have ever had.


----------



## rc4u (Jun 14, 2021)

i do know the fish factory ships slice em all thin and its just a waste of fish, like at wallmart and lotsa stores.


----------



## clifish (Jun 14, 2021)

We have a local guy that sets up a seafood truck,  he goes out the the docks on the east end of LI, NY every morning and brings it back fresh.  We like his tuna steaks  and skate wings,  unfortunately his tuna steaks are now $25lb a pound so.....


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 14, 2021)

I've lived in Kansas all my life and fresh fish means farm raised catfish or lake caught crappy.


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 14, 2021)

Perhaps the best saltwater fish we've had is Ling, but it was less than 12 hours out of the water.
That was 40 years ago and I'm sure that fish caught there now is on the polluted waters warning list.
I've been wanting to try the ocean perch as we loved bluegill, sunfish etc... from the old days.
I know it's not close to the same species but I like the name.
Farmed fish taste bad to me, I think the pellets they feed on impart a different flavor than minnows/shrimps/crabs/whatever that wild caught are raised eating.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2021)

Down here in central Florida, crappie is king, but you have to catch it yourself. We eat a lot of tilapia, frozen from Walmart. It’s very mild & if cooked right very tender & juicy.
Al


----------



## ravenclan (Jun 14, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Down here in central Florida, crappie is king, but you have to catch it yourself. We eat a lot of tilapia, frozen from Walmart. It’s very mild & if cooked right very tender & juicy.
> Al


SmokinAl,

How do you cook the tilapia? I have tried different ways but have failed.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 14, 2021)

I think grocery stores are the last place I'd buy "fresh" fish.  I would imagine if you spent time researching you'd find a much better place to buy and that probably means a drive.  I am spoiled and can get fresh a few places.  For me 99% of the time that means perch or walleye from our bay.  For ocean fish I can go to a market an hour away.  Recently tried grouper in FL and we fell in love with it.  Curious if I can get grouper at that market.  Fresh caught fish properly frozen can nearly as good as fresh.  Frozen perch here taste like the good ole days.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2021)

ravenclan said:


> SmokinAl,
> 
> How do you cook the tilapia? I have tried different ways but have failed.



We just coat it with EVOO, and dust it with Cajun seasoning. Then into a 325 degree oven, ( we use our air fryer), and it only takes a few minutes until it gets flaky. Then we squeeze some lemon juice on it, you can also put some melted butter on it. You have to watch it real close cause if you overcook it it will dry out. But if it does then just put some tarter sauce on it. It also makes some awesome sammies, tarter sauce & lettuce, maybe even a pickle on top.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 14, 2021)

The closest we can get to fresh is freshly frozen. Unless you catch your own fresh water fish. I like lake trout and salmon the best. Cleaned, wrapped in foil with butter, and tossed right in the hot coals. 

Chris


----------



## PolishDeli (Jun 14, 2021)

If youre close to Port Canaveral try Seafood Atlantic.




__





						Freshest Seafood in the World
					

Our fisherman bring in fresh fish daily and have it ready for you to take home. We have a huge assortment of fresh seafood straight from the Atlantic Ocean!




					seafoodatlantic.net


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 14, 2021)

https://www.freshseafood.com/ is the online storefront for a Seattle fish market. It has been a couple years but I was always been very happy with the quality, and ate some raw. I had a huge deep freeze at the time so buying $250 for the free shipping wasn't too much to work around, and ate a piece daily.

Snapper is far and away my favorite, but I tried most if not all of the fresh fish listed besides catfish (just because it is dirt cheap here), or swordfish as I am not a huge fan of its density.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jun 14, 2021)

3rd generation west coast commercial  fisherman here, (until I changed direction) and Costco has the best Rock fish fillets I've tasted, other than right off the boat. No skin left on and I haven't found a bone yet.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm always hesitant to buy fish either fresh from a retailer or from a restaurant, many times you just never know what you're getting. Fish is one of the most intentionally mislabeled food items there is and that's partially because of the public's demand for it and the money that can be made as well as the fact that most people can't identify one variety from another. Here's just one article https://oceana.org/sites/default/files/National_Seafood_Fraud_Testing_Results_Highlights_FINAL.pdf
A search for "seafood fraud" will yield many more articles.

If I were to buy fish, I'd buy local and I'd look for whole fish or fish with at least the skin left on to help positively identify the type. If that isn't an option, then I'd shop for frozen at the big retailers such as Walmart, Kroger, etc. I would like to think that they have enough quality control in their supply chains to prevent most of the fraud, MAYBE. 

I'm lucky enough to be able to go fishing as much as I care to so I know where mine comes from.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 15, 2021)

I live on the Gulf Coast and I'm an avid fisherman, so most of the time I simply go fishing for my fresh fish. 
But if I'm looking for something that I can't catch, I go to any of the several outstanding fish markets in the general area and buy whatever I desire.


----------



## clifish (Jun 15, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> I live on the Gulf Coast and I'm an avid fisherman, so most of the time I simply go fishing for my fresh fish.
> But if I'm looking for something that I can't catch, I go to any of the several outstanding fish markets in the general area and buy whatever I desire.


what are those fish?  the one in your right hand looks like a giant Porgy and the other a mackerel?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 15, 2021)

Spanish mackerel and Sheepshead.
The Sheepshead is in the porgy family, Sparidae.

This is a biggun.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 15, 2021)

Wife and I do a lot of ocean fishing, resulting in having 2 upright freezers full of Chinook King Salmon, Albacore, Halibut, Rock and Ling Cod, etc.  Lots of fresh fish meals the day after we come home.    Oh and yes, I smoke a great deal concentrating on the Salmon, Ling Cod and Albacore.   We  probably haven't bought any fish for the past 10+ years.


----------



## forktender (Jun 16, 2021)

"fresh fish" can be up to 10 days old before it hits the marketplaces.
You're much better off buying flash frozen fish, which is put up with in minutes of being caught.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 16, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> If you never tried Trigger Fish your missing out.  They are the sweetest tasting fish I have ever had.


Triggers sure are good....but I think triple tail is better. And with the 1 fish restriction and short season on triggerfish now in place, hard to keep up with when we can keep them....

No help on where to buy fish...We catch our own. I haven't bought fish since I don't know when.....


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 16, 2021)

forktender said:


> "fresh fish" can be up to 10 days old before it hits the marketplaces.
> You're much better off buying flash frozen fish, which is put up with in minutes of being caught.


I'll tell ya...being a super taster sucks when it comes to fish. Having the opportunity to eat Yellow fin tuna belly sashimi that was swimming 2 hours ago has ruined me. Guide buddy use to keep us supplied regularly anytime we were at the camp. knock on the door...."Hey, y'all want some tuna? clients flew home and left all the meat."
As a result, I can no longer enjoy sushi at restaurants....I've given up. Only way I'll eat it now is super fresh straight out of the ice off the boat. I could eat it until I make myself sick....


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 16, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Triggers sure are good....but I think triple tail is better. And with the 1 fish restriction and short season on triggerfish now in place, hard to keep up with when we can keep them....
> 
> No help on where to buy fish...We catch our own. I haven't bought fish since I don't know when.....


South Carolina has open season on both Trigger fish and Tripletail with a daily limit of 10.  It's been awhile since I did Tripletail but now I'm wanting to go after some forgot about them.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 16, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I'll tell ya...being a super taster sucks when it comes to fish. Having the opportunity to eat Yellow fin tuna belly sashimi that was swimming 2 hours ago has ruined me. Guide buddy use to keep us supplied regularly anytime we were at the camp. knock on the door...."Hey, y'all want some tuna? clients flew home and left all the meat."
> As a result, I can no longer enjoy sushi at restaurants....I've given up. Only way I'll eat it now is super fresh straight out of the ice off the boat. I could eat it until I make myself sick....


I 100% wholeheartedly agree, nothing ranks with seafood straight outta'da water that day.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 16, 2021)

PolishDeli said:


> If youre close to Port Canaveral try Seafood Atlantic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you from that area my brother has a great fish monger in Melboune,  Direct Seafood Outlet.  They don't process fish until you place your order and it fresh.  Really cheap and great oysters by the bag.  Another good thing is you can buy fish pieces that are left from processing them for $6 lb.  Great people that run it.  My favorite thing about going for a visit.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 16, 2021)

If you live anywhere near the ocean, you might be able to consider going to your local marina and buy fresh fish off the boats from local commercial fishing people.

As far as what type is best, really depends on what you can get locally & fresh.  

Location, Location, Location.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 16, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> I live on the Gulf Coast and I'm an avid fisherman, so most of the time I simply go fishing for my fresh fish.
> But if I'm looking for something that I can't catch, I go to any of the several outstanding fish markets in the general area and buy whatever I desire.


Sheepshead are one of my favorite saltwater fish to eat, notorious bait stealers and they're just hard to catch. My dad would tell me, "Son, you have to set the hook just before they bite. If you feel the bite, they're gone with your bait."


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 16, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Sheepshead are one of my favorite saltwater fish to eat, notorious bait stealers and they're just hard to catch. My dad would tell me, "Son, you have to set the hook just before they bite. If you feel the bite, they're gone with your bait."


Sheepshead spawn in February here. You can go out to the shallow water rigs and fill the boat up...all you need is a 1/4oz. jighead and bait shrimp. Last trip we made, caught over 400 and filled 4 ice chests. Made a big donation to the Saltwater Mafia to feed the needy...

with a jighead, you flip it next to the rig leg and just watch it fall....when it stops falling before it hits bottom, set the hook, fish has got it. If the fish feels tension, he will spit out the hook and you miss him.


----------



## forktender (Jun 16, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> South Carolina has open season on both Trigger fish and Tripletail with a daily limit of 10.  It's been awhile since I did Tripletail but now I'm wanting to go after some forgot about them.


No doubt about it, but the O.P. said he couldn't find fresh fish at the market. So the next best thing is flash frozen fish because it is frozen minutes after it is caught, not many hours or days until it hits the market as "fresh" fish. I've refuse to buy fish because I'm spoiled, because of living minutes away from the Pacific Ocean
and growing up on families Salmon, ground fish and Albacore, Yellowfin tuna, and my favorite fish in the ocean Yellowtail commercial fishing boats.


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 16, 2021)

forktender said:


> No doubt about it, but the O.P. said he couldn't find fresh fish at the market. So the next best thing is flash frozen fish because it is frozen minutes after it is caught, not many hours or days until it hits the market as "fresh" fish. I've refuse to buy fish because I'm spoiled, because of living minutes away from the Pacific Ocean
> and growing up on families Salmon, ground fish and Albacore, Yellowfin tuna, and my favorite fish in the ocean Yellowtail commercial fishing boats.


I have a brother-in-law who lives in Northern Cal.  He sends me Pics of huge lake trout and steelheads he catches out there


----------



## forktender (Jun 17, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> I have a brother-in-law who lives in Northern Cal.  He sends me Pics of huge lake trout and steelheads he catches out there


Where abouts? I'm  down in the flatlands, East Bay Area on the banks of the Cal Delta which is the convergence of 5 rivers and 1000 of streams that all dump into the San Francisco bay then out Golden Gate into the Pacific ocean.












I was born and raised and still live right at the bottom of Mt Diablo but have the Delta  5 minutes from my front door. I spend most of my time hunting and fishing the thousands of miles of the Cal. Delta and SF Bay and Pacific Ocean.

I'll be Halibut and Striped bass fishing  in the SF bay in a few hours. As F'd up as Cali is  it's going to pain me deeply to leave this State some day. These days, it's politically unbearable for a lifelong Republican Patriot outdoors man to live here.  (which angers me too my wits end).

Dan

PS. Hooking into a nice chrome Steelhead is about the funnest thing you can do with your cloths on, those things are a blast to catch and pretty decent eating as well.


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 17, 2021)

Looks Beautiful there.  I actually have 2 that there.  One in Pleasanton  "he is moving to FL.  The one that fish's alot lives in Ripon.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 17, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Sheepshead spawn in February here. You can go out to the shallow water rigs and fill the boat up...all you need is a 1/4oz. jighead and bait shrimp. Last trip we made, caught over 400 and filled 4 ice chests. Made a big donation to the Saltwater Mafia to feed the needy...
> 
> with a jighead, you flip it next to the rig leg and just watch it fall....when it stops falling before it hits bottom, set the hook, fish has got it. If the fish feels tension, he will spit out the hook and you miss him.


South Carolina now has a size limit and a creel limit on Sheepshead. We fish bridge pylons and always scrape the barnacles, fresh shucked oysters or clams is our bait of choice.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 17, 2021)

To the OP,
Where do you live?  Is your choice to find fish only that of at a super market?  Do you not have a decent fish market nearby?


----------



## mike243 (Jul 4, 2021)

Flash frozen most of the time, after reading about tilapia when they started tasting muddy or off I quit buying it. Farm raised catfish is really good around here but not sure where its from. cod gets the nod also


----------

